

Show HN: Delete Facebook "friends" you don't actually talk to - adlaigordon
http://DusterApp.com

======
mindstab
No I'm not granting an app with no details on how it works from random
strangers access to my FB

Also I think you misunderstand how some people use facebook. I use it as a
long memory, address book, and passive way to keep in touch with a wide crowd.
It's value is in that when I met people I can just add them and forget about
it until even years down the road I might be like "oh I know a person" and
then have easy access to get in touch with them (and even passively gotten to
know a bit about them)

~~~
adlaigordon
How Duster works: [http://dusterapp.com/privacy](http://dusterapp.com/privacy)
(Sorry that page is really hacky)

~~~
mindstab
I can infer from that that I get presented with a choice, but it's not clear
(especially on the main go page which is the scariest) that if I click that
button it won't just start deleting my friends. You need to make it insanely
clear that I'll be presented with a list and I get final say. You are just a
recommendation engine, you won't take action.

------
acheron
Because Facebook is the only way to communicate with your friends? If
anything, I'm closer to people whom I don't interact with on Facebook, because
I am more likely to interact with them in real life. FB is the last resort of
interaction.

This reminds me of when Facebook used to put up notices like "You haven't
talked to [wife] in awhile! Click here to post on her wall!"

------
jonchang
Facebook already has functionality to hide people you don't interact with
often on the site:

[https://www.facebook.com/friends/organize](https://www.facebook.com/friends/organize)

This also has the advantage of avoiding the social awkwardness of "why'd you
unfriend me".

~~~
adlaigordon
Duster doesn't tell your friends that you removed them.

------
austenallred
This is awesome. But that one extra click is killing me.

I'm sure there's a reason for it, but if clicking "dust" would actually remove
them instead of bringing up the page where I could remove them, this app would
be about 100x more valuable to me.

~~~
adlaigordon
Absolutely. Unfortunately, there is no API call for defriending someone
(there's only one for _adding_ someone). So this is the best we could do.
Stupid facebook

------
BorisMelnik
Just installed this on my personal Facebook account. Really don't get how the
algorithm works. It showed me one friend where I know I commented on his pics
at least 2-3 times in the last week. Noticed at least 10 other people I talk
to all the time.

~~~
adlaigordon
If you only interact with people in private messages and not wall posts,
photos, etc, than the algorithm won't pick it up ( because we don't get
permissions for that)

------
l0stb0y
I'm not going to use this app but I will keep it in mind should an awkward
situation arise due to my constant cleaning of my friends list.

